# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Ερωτηση περι παλαιου ραδιοφωνου Luxor

## edgar

Χρονια πολλα , καταρχην.
Μιας και πολλοι φιλοι ασχοληθηκαν με συντηρηση παλαιων ραδιοφωνων μου κινησε την περιεργεια ενα παλιο ραδιοφωνο Luxor το οποιο το βρηκα ερημο σε μια μερια του σπιτιου. Αφου δοκιμασα οτι δεν λειτουργουσε το ανοιξα απο περιεργεια να δω πως ειναι μεσα. Αυτο που ειδα ειναι κατι σαν βασεις απο λυχνιες  και θα ηθελα την πολυτιμη σας γνωμη. Ειναι οντως βασεις απο λυχνιες? Δηλαδη λειπουν λυχνιες απο το ραδιοφωνο?Ακολουθουν οι φωτο.
Οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια καλοδεχουμενη.  :Smile: 

PS:
ειμαι λιγο Noob με τις λυχνιες οποτε μην βαρεσετε ασχημα
σορυ για την ποιοτητα. τις τραβηξα με το κινητο

----------


## Λαμπρος.Μακ

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα. Δηήτρη λύπουν όλες οι λάμπες, πρέπει να ψάξεις το ράδιο κάπου θα πρέπει να γράφει τις τιμές τους και μετά ψάξιμο για την αγορά τους.

----------


## Thanos10

Οι λαμπες που λοιπουν ειναι απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια οπως βλεπεις το πισω μερος του ραδιοφωνου ειναι:
6ΒΕ6-6ΒΑ6-6ΑV6-6AQ5-6X4.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπορούμε να δούμε και μια φωτογραφία της πρόσοψης; Πριν από 30 περίπου χρόνια, όταν μάθαινα ραδιοτεχνία επισκευάζοντας τέτοια ραδιόφωνα από το Μοναστηράκι, είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου ένα LUXOR (LUXORITA) με τέτοιες λάμπες και παρόμοιους μετασχηματιστές IF. Η 6AV6 μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί και με 6AT6.

----------


## Phatt

Θανο εγκυκλοπαιδεια εισαι ρε...Με σαπια φωτο απο το κινητο εβγαλε ποιες λαμπες λοιπουν...Αμα κατσεις και σκεφτεις λιγο μπορεις να βγαλεις και το σχηματικο του κυκλωματος; :Lol:

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι ρε Παναγιωτη απλα εχω τρελα με τα παλια ραδιοφωνα και ασχολουμε.
Καλη Ανασταση φιλε.

----------


## edgar

Παιδια ευχαριστω πάρα πολυ για τα αμεσα σχολια σας!

@Δημητρη-Τρελο επιστημονα
Θα προσπαθησω να τραβηξω με καλυτερη φωτογραφικη το ραδιοφωνο να το δειτε

@Παναγιωτη-Phatt: τι να κανω δεν με βοηθουσε και πολυ ο φωτισμος και το κινητο. :Sad:  και ξανα σορρυ για την ποιοτητα.

@Θανο:να υποθεσω οτι τετοιες λυχνιες ειναι σχεδον ακοτορθωτο να βρεθουν ε?Καλα οτι εισαι απαιχτος απλα το επιβεβαιωνω!

καλη ανασταση παιδια

ps:Επισης επειδη δεν εχω ασχοληθει με το συγκεκριμενο αντικειμενο, να το κυνηγησω? Να προσπαθησω τουλαχιστον να το επισκευασω  η μηπως θα το κανω χειροτερα?

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη καλη Ανασταση και σε εσενα οσο για τις λαμπες υπαρχουν αντιστοιχειες.

----------


## Antonis12

Στό e-bay θά τίς βρείς όλες.

----------


## edgar

update: καλυτερες φωτογραφιες

----------


## Phatt

Δημητρη το ραδιοφωνο σου ειναι πολυ ομορφο και γλυκο!Θα σου πω τα βασικα που λεμε σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις.Ενα καθαρισμα το θελει, παρε τις λαμπες αμα εχεις προβλημα να σε βοηθησω ολα τα ψωνιζω απο ebay, και αλλαξε τους ηλεκτρολυτικους και κανε γενικα απλες μετρησεις με πολυμετρο στις αντιστασεις για να δεις εαν ειναι καλες.Αυτα...

----------


## edgar

Σε ευχαριστω Παναγιωτη!
Αυτο σκεφτομαι, ενα καλο καθαρισματακι και να βρω τις λαμπες για να δωσω ζωη ξανα σε αυτο το ραδιο!

ηδη ειδα οτι υπαρχουν μερικα καταστηματα στο ebay που εχουν τις λαμπες.θα το ψαξω και αλλο και βλεπουμε!

----------


## edgar

Λυχνιες:

6ΒΕ6
http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-ECONOMY-BULK-...-/350093275744

6ΒΑ6
http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-MINIWATT-6BA...-/360244423712

6VA6
???

6AQ5
http://cgi.ebay.com/RADIO-TUBES-Sylv...-/200460351497

6X4
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/1-x-6063-CV40...item5190663718

Διορθωστε με αν καπου κανω λαθος και αν μπορω καπου να βρω την 6VA6  :Biggrin: 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η λυχνία είναι 6AV6 αλλά κατάλληλη είναι και η 6AT6 (αντίστοιχες είναι οι EBC91-EBC90).

----------


## edgar

Έχω ένα θεματάκι με το ραδιόφωνο. Όταν είχα ανοίξει να το καθαρίσω,  βρήκα απίστευτες ποσότητες σκονης κολλημένες σε μια καφετιά ουσία που έχει καλύψει πυκνωτές και αντιστάτες. Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα με τι μπορώ να το καθαρίσω αυτο; Υπάρχει κάποιο καθαριστικό;

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να δοκιμάσεις ΑΖΑΞ για τα τζάμια ή οινόπνευμα. Δοκίμασε πρώτα να δεις αν διαβρώνει. Επίσης μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις white spirit. Χρειάζεται καλός αερισμός.

----------

edgar (05-03-11)

----------


## Phatt

Ετσι για την περιεργεια, αυτη η ουσια δειχνει να εχει χυθει απο καποιο εξαρτημα η απλα υπαρχει εκει;Το white spirit ισως το ξερεις και ως νεφτι.
Παιζει τελικα το θηριο;

----------


## edgar

οχι οχι , ευτυχως , απλα ειναι βρωμια και υγρασια που εχει καθισει με το περασμα των ετων.
επισης τραβηξα καποιες φωτο οσο το ειχα μισοκαθαρισει (τωρα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα)
τι ειναι αυτα τα κυλινδρικα πραγματα στο πανω μερος του σασι; πυκνωτες; Ενα οπως φαινεται εχει μαυρισει απο την μια μερια και μαλλον κατι του ετυχε.Τα λαμπακια που το φωτιζουν ειναι καμενα και τα καλωδια που τα τροφοδοτουν εχουν γινει ακαμπτα(αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι σε πρωτη προτεραιοτητα). Επισης εχει ενα μαυρο χαλι απο κατω που ειναι οι αντιστατες.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αυτό ήταν το ραδιόφωνο που είχα επισκευάσει πριν από 30 περίπου χρόνια! Έλειπε όμως η γυάλινη πρόσοψη. Το είχα αγοράσει 100 δραχμές από έναν πλανόδιο στην αρχή του Μοναστηρακίου! Καλή επιτυχία στη συντήρησή του. Μπορείς να αφαιρέσεις τον πυκνωτή που είναι παράλληλα με το πρωτεύον του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου για να πάρεις καλύτερη απόκριση συχνότητας.

----------


## Phatt

Το μπλε μου κανει για πυκνωτης, δεν γραφει τιποτε επανω;Τα αλλα δυο πρεπει να ειναι πηνεια για τις ρυθμισεις, μην τα πειραξεις, γιατι χαθηκε η μπαλα.

----------


## edgar

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη. Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις σε ποιον πυκνωτή αναφέρεσαι? Στο μπλε (?) που είναι στην πάνω μεριά ή στον πορτοκαλι απο κάτω; 
(μαλλον στον πορτοκαλί αναφέρεσαι αλλα για κάθε ενδεχόμενο) 
Επισης αυτη η μαυρίλα που φαίνεται στην δευτερη φωτογραφία θα έπρεπε να με ανησυχεί;

@Παναγιώτη: α μάλιστα ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ! οχι δεν φαίνεται ο μπλε να γράφει οτιδήποτε πάνω.


Γενική ερώτηση: Θα χρειαστεί να αντικαταστήσω τους πυκνωτές ή και τους αντιστάτες; Δεν έχω ξεκινήσει ακόμα να μετράω αντίσταση (επίσης δεν εχω καπασιτόμετρο να δω χωρητικότητα δυστυχώς).

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν θυμάμαι από τότε ποιος πυκνωτής ήταν... Το καλύτερο είναι να αντικαταστήσεις όλους τους πυκνωτές χάρτου γιατί παρουσιάζουν διαρροές και μετά να ευθυγραμμίσεις το δέκτη με γεννήτρια RF (τις ενδιάμεσες συχνότητες και τα πηνία RF και τα τρίμερ).

----------


## edgar

Δημήτρη όντως εχεις δίκιο μοιάζει παρα πολύ με Luxorita όπως είχες αναφέρει 
http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/luxor_luxorita.html

(ψιλοάσχετο αλλα είπα να το γράψω)

----------

